

Viral App Yo Has Already Been Hacked - duvok
http://www.fastcompany.com/3032197/viral-app-yo-has-already-been-hacked

======
erkose
What i find funny about "yo" is that I hadn't heard of it until yesterday, and
after I heard about it, I heard it was shit.

